# Classy gesture by Phil Mickelson.....



## Nitro (Apr 5, 2011)

There are still some folks out there who have class.....

http://blogs.ajc.com/all-things-masters/2011/04/04/champions-dinner-menu-has-spanish-flair/


----------



## General Lee (Apr 5, 2011)

Phil is class..............


----------



## sandhillmike (Apr 5, 2011)

It would never even dawn on Tiger to do something like that. Kudos to Phil and best wishes to Seve.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2011)

Class for sure.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll give it to him for this gesture, but from everything I have heard about Phil, he is not the great guy he comes off as on tv. In fact, he is not well liked. The word phony gets tossed around a bunch, when Phil's name is mentioned.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 5, 2011)

Met and talked to him several times. If he is not genuine he was fooling me.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> I'll give it to him for this gesture, but from everything I have heard about Phil, he is not the great guy he comes off as on tv. In fact, he is not well liked. The word phony gets tossed around a bunch, when Phil's name is mentioned.



Could just be a PR move by his manager too...Oh well.  One thing is for sure I'd like to eat that meal!


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Met and talked to him several times. If he is not genuine he was fooling me.



Me too.  From the tourney's I've been to, Phil seems genuine.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 5, 2011)

When Tiger won his first Masters.

 Did he go with Fuzzy's suggestion of fried chicken,collard greens, and cornbread?


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 5, 2011)

Seve was Phil before Phil as far as golf/short game goes. He always had a shot no matter where he was. I still feel bad for him in '86 when the patrons cheered when he hit his ball into the water on 15. Jack would not have approved.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Met and talked to him several times. If he is not genuine he was fooling me.



my point exactly.  gives off an image that isn't true to character.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 5, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Met and talked to him several times. If he is not genuine he was fooling me.





rex upshaw said:


> my point exactly.  gives off an image that isn't true to character.



rex...I think you missed the point of golffreak's post.

Do you have any examples of how he isn't genuine?


----------



## HighCotton (Apr 5, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> my point exactly.  *gives off an image that isn't true to character*.



How do you know or are you just repeating gossip and hearsay?

Prove your point or do us all a favor and stifle.


----------



## LittleHolder (Apr 5, 2011)

Great to see, but not surprised by the unselfish attitude of Phil.  As someone said, he is class!


----------



## RipperIII (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't know the man personally, just a few words in passing, seemed pretty cool to me.
Love him or hate him, he plays the game just as he wants to, I've never seen or read where Phil has ever thrown a club, slammed a club, kicked a bag, dis his caddie and everytime that I've seen him play he has always been quick to sign an autograph, give out a ball or two and carry himself well...can't say the same for Tiger, or many of the other touring pros.
He reminds me of Palmer while walking the course.
He was definitely brash and cocky early on in his career, doesn't appear so now, life will do that to you.
I'm a fan, and not surprised at this gesture.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 5, 2011)

HighCotton said:


> How do you know or are you just repeating gossip and hearsay?
> 
> Prove your point or do us all a favor and stifle.



Do a litte research and you will find plenty. GQ article from 2006 had him as the 8th most hated athlete. None of the other tour players like him. If you don't believe that, there are plenty of quotes from Vijay, Steve Pate, Steve Stricker, among others that say just that. It has been said many times that people think it's all an act and this is from other players, caddies, golf writers etc., basically said by those who are around him a good bit.

As I said, this is a nice gesture, but doesn't change the fact that many of his peers think he is a phony and I take their word for it, over what you see from him on television. He has this reputation on tour for a reason.


----------



## jmfauver (Apr 6, 2011)

Having been in this area ( Augusta) I have many friends who have met or housed many of the golfers when they are here for the Masters.I can tell you this much,most of the golfers are self centered especially on the the golf course,but once they are off the course most are genuine.I know of several who have met both Phil and Tiger and all of them agree that both are very genuine..Tiger has made at least 2 trips to Ft.Gordon unannounced to hold clinics with Active duty Military and I know of at least 1 Phil has made( the clinics were being held by other Pro's and they showed up to help out)...


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Do a litte research and you will find plenty. GQ article from 2006 had him as the 8th most hated athlete. None of the other tour players like him. If you don't believe that, there are plenty of quotes from Vijay, Steve Pate, Steve Stricker, among others that say just that. It has been said many times that people think it's all an act and this is from other players, caddies, golf writers etc., basically said by those who are around him a good bit.
> 
> As I said, this is a nice gesture, but doesn't change the fact that many of his peers think he is a phony and I take their word for it, over what you see from him on television. He has this reputation on tour for a reason.






GQ is where I get all my sporting news data.


Never thought I'd see the day, but....we've got a Phil-hater here guys.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2011)

I am a golfer and have been for 40 years now.  I love the game and have kept up with the Pro Tour for many years.  I have followed Charles Howell III and Vaughn Taylor (both of who started right here in Augusta) in particular for several years and always hope that they both do well on the Tour.  I have also followed the career of Phil and I love his aggressive style in his shot-making abilities.  

If anyone can show me where Phil has ever done anything that has been detrimental to the game of golf, then I will kiss your rear-end on the first Tee box next Sunday Morning.  He has been nothing but a Class guy in every aspect of his life.  He is a tough competitor for sure and he has great golfing skills which most other golfers could only dream about.  It is tough to juggle a career such as golf and still have a family life as well.  When it comes to Phil, I will take him over any other golfer currently on Tour, because he has a great family that he loves and he tries to make time for them as much as possible.

Last year on Monday morning, after winning the Masters, Phil and his daughter drove through the drive-thru at the Krispy Kreme Restaurant right up the street from the Augusta National.  When they pulled up to the window after ordering, the staff saw that it was Phil and he was wearing a green jacket.  The staff asked if they could get autographs and even a photo of him.  He was gracious enough to give them his autograph and also let them take photos of him and his daughter as they were at the window.  The manager would not accept any payment from Phil for the doughnuts but told him congratulations from their entire staff and wished him well throughout the year.

I can assure anyone that Phil was a very gracious winner last year.  When he looked up and saw his wife Amy at the 18th green, he held his emotions a lot better than I did.  Knowing of the health problems with Amy during the previous year and seeing their family there for Phil was an uplifting moment for most anyone.  If you look at all of the sports world, I think that Phil and his family are the absolute "Cream Of The Crop" and I don't know of anyone else that currently comes even close.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> If anyone can show me where Phil has ever done anything that has been detrimental to the game of golf, then I will kiss your rear-end on the first Tee box next Sunday Morning.  .



i don't think i can point to anybody on tour who has done anything detrimental to the game of golf.  

but phil did pull that stunt by trying to use square grooves, after they were banned, pretty weak on his part.

big names skipping events is about the only thing that i have seen that has hurt golf.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 6, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> GQ is where I get all my sporting news data.
> 
> 
> Never thought I'd see the day, but....we've got a Phil-hater here guys.



Actually, when GQ does sports, they are very good and they don't write the fluff crap that ESPN, SI, and others write.

And yes, I am also a Phil hater, not because he "might" be a jerk, but because I don't like his style of play.

This gesture is great, though who knows if it was actually Phil's idea.  All of these guys have publicists and PR guys that work on their image.

Either way, great for Seve to be honored.  He was one of a kind.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> Do a litte research and you will find plenty. GQ article from 2006 had him as the 8th most hated athlete. None of the other tour players like him. If you don't believe that, there are plenty of quotes from Vijay, Steve Pate, Steve Stricker, among others that say just that. It has been said many times that people think it's all an act and this is from other players, caddies, golf writers etc., basically said by those who are around him a good bit.
> 
> As I said, this is a nice gesture, but doesn't change the fact that many of his peers think he is a phony and I take their word for it, over what you see from him on television. He has this reputation on tour for a reason.



So you would rather believe the people that have the most to gain by belittling Mickleson, as opposed to people who have met him and found him to be a very likeable person.  Maybe, just maybe, that is jealousy talking with the other players.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> So you would rather believe the people that have the most to gain by belittling Mickleson, as opposed to people who have met him and found him to be a very likeable person.  Maybe, just maybe, that is jealousy talking with the other players.



if that were the case, why wasn't tiger the most hated?


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> i don't think i can point to anybody on tour who has done anything detrimental to the game of golf.
> 
> but phil did pull that stunt by trying to use square grooves, after they were banned, pretty weak on his part.
> 
> big names skipping events is about the only thing that i have seen that has hurt golf.



Detrimental things to the game of golf?  Really?

John Daly sure has done the tour a lot of good

Tiger's latest 13 hookers didn't help out the game too much.  His lack of response to Fuzzy's comment a few years ago at the Masters didn't help the game too much either.

Others...well...David Duval's lack of devotion to the game didn't help out the game or his career.

Casey Martin trying to sue the PGA so he could drive a cart....and Nike trying to capitalize on it.


Oh...and as far as Phil using the old Ping Eye 2 SW...how long did it stay in his bag?  The whole reason he did that was to show the idiocracy of the rule and that he didn't agree with it....not to try and skirt the rule.

Ever notice how the whole square groove thing hasn't really affected these guys?  



rex upshaw said:


> if that were the case, why wasn't tiger the most hated?



Care to give the top 10 most hated out of the mag?

I'm guessing numero uno was Rory Sabbatini


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Detrimental things to the game of golf?  Really?
> 
> John Daly sure has done the tour a lot of good
> 
> ...



the guys you mentioned have hurt themselves, but not the game.  tell me what happens when tiger and daly are if the field, vs when they aren't?  people come out, or tune in, when tiger plays, which is good for the game.  if you are going to argue that phil has done more for golf, than tiger has, you are on crack.

and phil took that club out because he got called out by mccarron and others.


----------



## lbzdually (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> if that were the case, why wasn't tiger the most hated?



If another player were to critisize Tiger, that race card is always out there.  I'd say that is the biggest reason no one ever spoke out, because you know players had to have known about his antics off the course.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

lbzdually said:


> If another player were to critisize Tiger, that race card is always out there.



weak.


----------



## golffreak (Apr 6, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Oh...and as far as Phil using the old Ping Eye 2 SW...how long did it stay in his bag?  The whole reason he did that was to show the idiocracy of the rule and that he didn't agree with it....not to try and skirt the rule.



Yep. Trust me....Phil M. doesn't need an illegal club to be the best in the game within 50-100 yards.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> weak.



Weak..... a most likely true.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> the guys you mentioned have hurt themselves, but not the game.  tell me what happens when tiger and daly are if the field, vs when they aren't?  people come out, or tune in, when tiger plays, which is good for the game.  if you are going to argue that phil has done more for golf, than tiger has, you are on crack.



Never said that...don't try and put words in my mouth.  Tiger has done a ton for the game...he, along with Nike, made it popular to many.  

So..now with Golf hurting...is it because of Tiger's scandals? 



			
				rex upshaw said:
			
		

> and phil took that club out because he got called out by mccarron and others.



mcwho?  phil doesn't care what scott says about his clubs.  he fired a 63 on Saturday..don't think the square grooves would've made it 62.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2011)

Rex...I should've added...picking tiger over phil in the challenge...not a good move


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Rex...I should've added...picking tiger over phil in the challenge...not a good move



probably right.  i'm pulling for couples.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> probably right.  i'm pulling for couples.



well...at least we can agree on freddy being a class act, right?

I'd love for him to do well...just don't think his back can hold up for 4 rounds walking all those hills out at Augusta.

About Freddy...had a college roommate who was playing out at his country club...Fred is/was a member there as well.  Fred came up to my roommates little brother who was in Jr High and asked him if he wanted to caddy for him for 9 holes.  Pretty neat experience, imho.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Detrimental things to the game of golf?  Really?
> 
> John Daly sure has done the tour a lot of good
> 
> ...


----------



## golffreak (Apr 6, 2011)

This is getting very stupid very fast. If anyone wants to talk about character, start talking about Hunter Mahan taking pop-shots at the Ryder Cup a couple of years back and comparing it to slavery. I dare say you would never hear Mickelson saying crap like that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey eagle eye, you're off your rocker. Funny you would mention golf being a gentlemans game and etiquette, when what Phil did, in regards to the square grooves, was anything but that. Will you remind me what clubs Phil plays with, 'cause I dont remember them making eye 2's?


----------



## maker4life (Apr 6, 2011)

Everything you read from tour players says the same as Rex . I don't know the guy so i can't say .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2011)

rex,

IT is obvious that YOU don't know Jack about golf and it's rules of etiquette.  Get that burr out of your butt and realize what 99.9999% of other poster are saying in this thread.

I have not mentioned ANY brand name club so far.  I included a quote by rjcruiser.  As I stated earlier, Phil has NEVER used a square-groove club illegally.  When the rule change took effect, Phil played the same V-groove clubs made by whichever manufacturer that every other golfer did.  

OH, and by the way, when Phil WON the Houston Shell Open Tournament last Sunday, He played:

DRIVER: Callaway RAZR Hawk Tour (9.5°) with a Mitsubishi Fubuki A70 shaft
FAIRWAY WOOD: Callaway Big Bertha Diablo (15°) with a Mitsubishi Fubuki 73 X shaft
IRONS: Callaway X-Forged (3-4), RAZR X Forged Muscleback (5-PW) with Rifle Project X 7.0 shafts
WEDGES: Callaway JAWS (52°, 60°, 64°) with Rifle Project X 7.0 shafts
PUTTER: Odyssey White Hot XG Blade
BALL: Callaway Tour i(z)

And he will be using two drivers this week because of the difficult layout of the Augusta National Golf Club.

Do you even know what a GOLF ball looks like or have you EVER played golf.  Do you maybe know the difference between an Ace, Double Eagle, Eagle, Birdie, Par, Bogey, Double Bogey, Quadruple Bogey, ETC ?  How about a "Snowman"?   I didn't think so.

Please don't come over here to Augusta this week because you would be all alone.  Phil haters can't even buy a scalped practice round ticket, must less an actual Tournament Badge for the Tournament.  I am afraid that you would be voted off of the island even before you could drive across the County line into Augusta.

I will leave this thread alone now and I will be on the course the rest of the week enjoying seeing Phil hopefully win another Green Jacket.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 6, 2011)

When i first heard of this kid Phil way back when i was skeptical and heard all the back door comments about his "true" self.  I can tell u the guy might not be liked on tour because he is alittle cocky but i can identify with him as far as believing in one self when pulling out driver on a 3 wood hole.  I dont care how some think  he really is what i care about is how he behaves in public and if he is a family man.  I see the look on the faces of his wife and kids - thats all i need to know.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 6, 2011)

Geez, someone has a man crush on Phil. Say all you want about Phil not using the club illegally, but he was 1 of 2 players who did so, the other being Daly. This isn't NASCAR, where people push the envelope and there is a gray area that people tinker with. Golfers are supposed to be above that, remember, a gentlemans game. Trying to use a club, by way of a loophole, is pretty weak. Kind of ironic to see him in that commercial, where Phil pops out after seeing an amateur use a foot wedge. 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> rex,
> 
> IT is obvious that YOU don't know Jack about golf and it's rules of etiquette.  Get that burr out of your butt and realize what 99.9999% of other poster are saying in this thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Eagle eye, you are crazy.  I'm kinda glad you don't live here too.  Only problem is my family is all in Lincolnton and Augusta and now I'm worried I might run into you when I'm down there.  And newsflash, being from Augusta or even having badges to the Masters doesn't make you a bigger golf fan or more knowledgeable about the game and it doesn't mean you "know" the players anymore than anyone else.

I've been to the Masters quite a few times, seen Phil there, seen him at East Lake, seen him at Sugarloaf, and I'll see him at AAC at the PGA this year.  He was nice in person when I met him, as has been every golfer I've met.  But that doesn't necessarily mean that's their true nature, either.  A 60 second snapshot of someones life is not enough to deem him a saint or an ess oh bee.  I'll take the tour pros opinion over what some fan says about his minute-long meet and greet with him any day.

And for the record, I don't like Phil because he's choked more often than he hasn't.  In the past he has made a ton of stupid decisions while in contention.  He'll go birdie-birdie-double bogey-birdie-bogey and I can't stand that Tin Cup style of play.  He was a lovable loser for the majority of his career.  He is the Red Sox to Tiger's Yankees.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, I heard a cool quote from Lee Westwood today on the Golf Channel.  They asked him about Tiger and if hed ever be the same and this is what he said:

"Form is fleeting but class is permanent and Tiger is the classiest player I've ever played with."


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 7, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Oh yeah, I heard a cool quote from Lee Westwood today on the Golf Channel.  They asked him about Tiger and if hed ever be the same and this is what he said:
> 
> "Form is fleeting but class is permanent and Tiger is the classiest player I've ever played with."



I wonder if Lee meant that Tiger was in this class.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 7, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I wonder if Lee meant that Tiger was in this class.



  well played.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 7, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tin Cup style of play



Don't be hating on Tin Cup.   Hate lefty all you want but don't mess with Roy McAvoy...


----------



## Grand Slam (Apr 7, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> I wonder if Lee meant that Tiger was in this class.



Talent


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 7, 2011)

Yup Tiger is real class.  He loves to tear up the locker room if he plays bad ( so what if he pays for the damages) and he cusses like a drunk sailor if he hits a bad shot.  The only class Tiger has is the class he went on sexual addiction...


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 7, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> The only class Tiger has is the class he went on sexual addiction...



don't be mad 'cause he's still gettin' some.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Yup Tiger is real class.  He loves to tear up the locker room if he plays bad ( so what if he pays for the damages) and he cusses like a drunk sailor if he hits a bad shot.  The only class Tiger has is the class he went on sexual addiction...



I've heard more than just Tiger cuss on the golf course.  You hear it a lot when you're there in person, from almost all of them.

Never heard of him ripping up a locker room.


----------



## msdins (Apr 7, 2011)

golffreak said:


> Met and talked to him several times. If he is not genuine he was fooling me.



Me too! It's amazing how people form am opinion about someone whom they've never met. 

Phil is a class act! 

And I'm a Tiger fan through and through. He is a great golfer with pure god given talent. But class act he is def not!


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 7, 2011)

I miss Payne Stewart bigtime.
He wrote the book on class.


----------



## huntindawg (Apr 8, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> He is the Red Sox to Tiger's Yankees.



So you're a Yankees fan?  Where's your boy emusmacker at?


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 8, 2011)

WTM45 said:


> I miss Payne Stewart bigtime.
> He wrote the book on class.



i agree.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 8, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> So you're a Yankees fan?  Where's your boy emusmacker at?



I hate the Yankees and one of the reasons is because they have won so much.  But I like Tiger.  He didn't buy his talent.  He works harder than everyone else.

The Red Sox have the huge bandwagon because for 86 years they were lovable losers, just like Phil.  

<object width="480" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pbo6eYAiMiU?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pbo6eYAiMiU?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="390"></embed></object>

Tiger and Phil are almost perfectly analogous.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 8, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> well played.



Just trying to lighten the mood in this thread a little bit   I think we can all get a little worked up over little things that don't matter...at least I can 



Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hate the Yankees and one of the reasons is because they have won so much.  But I like Tiger.  He didn't buy his talent.  He works harder than everyone else.



Ummm...not sure Tiger really works harder than everyone else.  Maybe at hiding his girlfriends phone calls..

Really, you can't think a man who is married with 2 kids and doing 14 chicks on the side can really be concentrating on golf....and working harder at golf than anyone else on tour.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 8, 2011)

rjcruiser said:


> Really, you can't think a man who is married with 2 kids and doing 14 chicks on the side can really be concentrating on golf....and working harder at golf than anyone else on tour.



There's your opinion, then there's all of the tour pro's and commentators' opinion to the contrary.

Of course, that's what the rest of this thread is about, too.

Tiger definitely works at his game harder than anybody else.  This is a guy who wins the 97 Masters by 12 strokes and immediately overhauls his swing entirely.  And of course, then he goes out and wins 8 times in 1999, 6 starts in a row, and 4 majors in a row starting with the 2000 US Open.  So what did he do?  He changed his swing again and won 4 more majors in 2005-06.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 8, 2011)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Tiger definitely works at his game harder than anybody else.  This is a guy who wins the 97 Masters by 12 strokes and immediately overhauls his swing entirely.  And of course, then he goes out and wins 8 times in 1999, 6 starts in a row, and 4 majors in a row starting with the 2000 US Open.  So what did he do?  He changed his swing again and won 4 more majors in 2005-06.



I'll give you that.  He worked extremely hard on his game early in his career.

Oh...and Johnny Miller doesn't count when it comes to quoting golf analysts.  He's got the biggest man crush on TW.  Can't stand it.


----------



## chainshaw (Apr 11, 2011)

Keep feeding Rex.............it's like wrestling with a pig in the mud. Sooner or later, you realize that the pig likes it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Apr 11, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Keep feeding Rex.............it's like wrestling with a pig in the mud. Sooner or later, you realize that the pig likes it.



  what can i say, i'm not smitten by phil, like so many on here are.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 11, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> what can i say, i'm not smitten by phil, like so many on here are.



Well...kudos to your man.  I thought there was no way in the world phil would end up below Tiger...boy was I wrong.

On the front nine, and during the post round interview, Tiger actually looked like his old self.

Will someone please teach him how to at least act like a champion?  I have to say, Rory's interview was a lot harder to do, yet even he had the class to answer the questions.


----------

